# 'modification' On M5



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi guys, another thread on here was talking about modification to O&W and I have to say it look seriously nice!

Just wonder, anyone here has a 'modified' M5 by Roy?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I have an M5 that has a small mod' done by Roy, I had a domed mineral glass fitted without the cyclops, it really changes the looks (for the better IMO).

Sorry I can't post a pic' 

Great watches & as Roy regulates those he sells too, very accurate 

Dave


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

No, but I have an M1 modded by Roy, close enough?  Roy fitted new hands for me (I don't like Merc's) and changed the date wheel to black. Small mods but they transformed the watch. I kept the cyclops because I like them.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

MarkF said:


> No, but I have an M1 modded by Roy, close enough?  Roy fitted new hands for me (I don't like Merc's) and changed the date wheel to black. Small mods but they transformed the watch. I kept the cyclops because I like them.


i do like that markf,think i will save for a m5 and get them mods like yours love cyclops bad eyes and like black date wheel

i like the bezel on the m5 though.

bowie


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

What is a cyclop? I have ordered a Toshi strap and I think it will be brilliant!

Nice M1, Mark!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hikingcamping said:


> What is a cyclop? I have ordered a Toshi strap and I think it will be brilliant!
> 
> Nice M1, Mark!


A cyclops, it's the name given to the piece of crystal over the date window that magnify's it 

BTW It's a love hate releationship when it comes to these


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

PhilM said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> > What is a cyclop? I have ordered a Toshi strap and I think it will be brilliant!
> ...


The M5 arrived this morning, earlier than expected! This is my first O&W and no doubt more to come and I am not too sure about the cyclops too.

Really looking forward to Toshi's strap!

BTW, anyone here knows how long M5 will run on its reserved power?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hikingcamping said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > hikingcamping said:
> ...


Great news... as for the cyclops, like I say you either love them or hate them but best leave it for a while before you make any decisions about removing it 

As for the reserve, it's an ETA 2824-2 so it should be good for at least 30 hours :thumbsup:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

PhilM said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Thanks Mark!


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

bowie said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > No, but I have an M1 modded by Roy, close enough?  Roy fitted new hands for me (I don't like Merc's) and changed the date wheel to black. Small mods but they transformed the watch. I kept the cyclops because I like them.
> ...


The more I look at the mobbed hands, the more I like them, may be I should get my M5 mod too. How long did yours take?


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

My M5 has a new strap, Mr Toshi's black 3mm leather strap and it really changed the look of the M5. Mr Toshi, great guy! :rltb:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hikingcamping said:


> My M5 has a new strap, Mr Toshi's black 3mm leather strap and it really changed the look of the M5. Mr Toshi, great guy! :rltb:


You can't leave us like that  we want pics


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Pictures on its way, as soon as I figure how to upload them.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here you go, have a look at this


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

hikingcamping said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


It went to and came back from Bridlington within 2-3 days.


----------

